# Halfords orbital polisher



## nr111 (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it any good? I'm a novice at this and I've read orbital polishers will make sure I don't damage the paint. My car has a lot of swirls but it is shiny but I want to buy one of these and spend the day detailing it properly. So this is my process that I will use:

1) Wash car with lambs wool mitt 
2) Clay bar the car using megs quick detailer as the lube
3) Rinse with water and dry with chamois
4) Apply a polish onto the pad of the orbital polisher (which polish should I use, I will try and post a pic of my car tomorow)
5) Wipe down and apply a good wax with the orbital using a different pad, can I use the machine to wax uswel?
6) Wipe down wax and admire my work?

This is the halfords polisher:
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_189810_langId_-1_categoryId_165640

Thanks in advance:wave:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

nr111 said:


> spend the day


Yep, your pretty much right with this part. You will spend all day with this polisher and maybe not even notice the difference.
1,2,3 and 6 are right, though forget the polisher, in fact if you really, really want one you can have mine for what it costs to post it.


----------



## MikeDay1991 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep, as was said... your crusing for a brusing talking about these polishers on here. As lovely as what they are they really don't cut in compared to the equipment used by people on here. Save your pennies and look into a proper machine polisher.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

I bought a similar one from an indy motorfactors - a few years back for my old works van, mainly because its big and the vans big and I was feeling lazy - its now tossed in the loft somewhere never to see the light of day again!! Noisy, heavy and dissapointing.


----------



## nr111 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh right, thanks for the heads up on that. So which one would you recommend?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the only polish you could use with that is super resin polish. I would look into a DA or rotary polisher if you want true swirl correction rather than just filling them temporarily


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

and bin the chamois! that wont even any respect either.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I got gifted one. 

It's better than polishing by hand thats for sure.


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

nr111 said:


> Oh right, thanks for the heads up on that. So which one would you recommend?


We use the Chicago Pneumatic - lovely little machine, not too big or heavy, not very noisy and has never missed a beat

:thumb:


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

i have one and for using srp its not the worst thing in the world but theres better tools out there for the same money. also i hope you mean the 240volt one and not the one that runs off the cig lighter.


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

chisai said:


> Yep, your pretty much right with this part. You will spend all day with this polisher and maybe not even notice the difference.
> 1,2,3 and 6 are right, though forget the polisher, *in fact if you really, really want one you can have mine for what it costs to post it.*


I would take you up on that if you are being serious.

Proper skint at the moment, though Im sure this would be better than by hand at least using SRP.


----------



## Evil Monkey (Mar 15, 2010)

tamandlee said:


> I bought a similar one from an indy motorfactors - a few years back for my old works van, mainly because its big and the vans big and I was feeling lazy - its now tossed in the loft somewhere never to see the light of day again!! *Noisy, heavy and dissapointing*.


You might be talking about a polisher but you've pretty much described my ex-wife to a tee there!


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

just go and buy a cheap silverline rotary for about the same cash,much better and will do the job as good as the next rotary,can be used for removing your swirls and other corrections.


----------



## smiles28 (Mar 18, 2010)

i bought the halfords polisher. the exact one in the link. Its toal rubbish ur better polishing by hand and by hand is less work cos it weights a ton. Mine is in the shed and i found a gd job for it. Collecting dust is all its gd for its a waste of money.


----------

